# Need Ideas for a Astral Claws army.



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

The new IA is coming out for a Astral Claws army. Cool, however does not help to spend money on a IA book (which is alot) and build a list around it that cannot be played at local tourneys.

So with that said I already have a huge Red Corsair army and know a bit about Hurons Chapters fluff and tactics. 

1) The Hounds of Huron show Huron has a Captain and Bike heavy company, so I think its safe to assume Bikes would be good to add.

2) Most Fluff has Termies in Huron forces hitting the hardest targets or causing distractions. In orbital ship to ship battle that Huron excells at makes use of Termies. 

3) The Termie Huron model from Forgeworld will definatly be added, but as what tho... Captain, Chapter Master, a SC from one of the loyaltist Dexes.

So please pitch those ideas of what Loyaltist Dex would suit the Astral Claws background best and not be broken against compentant players using these elements. Thnx alot.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I don't know much about the Astral Claws' background, but you could use the Forge World Huron model as a Captain in Terminator armor with a lightning claw and a combi-flamer. Not much point making him a Chapter Master since the Orbital Bombardment is pretty much worthless.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

well fluff wise huron was a chapter master...therefore if you wish to field him as fluffy as possible

otherwise i havent heard much about the astral claws...BoLS has a DIY book about the badab war, so you can download it (for FREE) & use its fluff / ideas for your army


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

Ok so here is what i could find background wise on the Astral Claws
http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Astral_Claws

From what i have read they send Elite marines down planet side so Termian tors would be perfect. hte forge wold Huron is perfect for a captain too or use his forge world rules to reposent Huron's right hand man.
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhamm...HURON-CHAPTER-MASTER-OF-THE-ASTRAL-CLAWS.html

But i would sya to make it "fluffy" i would have lots of fast moving things such as bikes, jump marines and terminators


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> I don't know much about the Astral Claws' background, but you could use the Forge World Huron model as a Captain in Terminator armor with a lightning claw and a combi-flamer. Not much point making him a Chapter Master since the Orbital Bombardment is pretty much worthless.


Exactly what I was thinking if I were to use C:SMs. I thought DW/RW DAs would work nicley, but theres no way to fit Huron in it. 



Fallen said:


> well fluff wise huron was a chapter master...therefore if you wish to field him as fluffy as possible
> 
> otherwise i havent heard much about the astral claws...BoLS has a DIY book about the badab war, so you can download it (for FREE) & use its fluff / ideas for your army


I saw it once and could not find it again, any links would help. 



jaws900 said:


> Ok so here is what i could find background wise on the Astral Claws
> http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Astral_Claws


Yeah very little surprisingly. Even tho Red Corsairs been around sice, what, 2nd edition, there is very little fluff.



jaws900 said:


> From what i have read they send Elite marines down planet side so Termian tors would be perfect. hte forge wold Huron is perfect for a captain too or use his forge world rules to reposent Huron's right hand man.
> http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhamm...HURON-CHAPTER-MASTER-OF-THE-ASTRAL-CLAWS.html
> 
> But i would sya to make it "fluffy" i would have lots of fast moving things such as bikes, jump marines and terminators


Thats my conclusion too. Hard hitting Elite types. In every little piece of fluff on the RCs in C:CSMs 4th, 5th, Apoc, Planet Strike, and the Rulebook itself shows Termies hitting hard, Hounds of Huron chasing enemies down, and elite orbital fighters

Thanks again for the help so far.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Here is the link for the badab war campaign book Warlock, if for some reason it doesnt work just go google search "badab war campaign book BoLS"


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Im tempted to get that huron model, and mess with the lion head to make it a wolf head and use it as a SW wolf lord


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Fallen said:


> Here is the link for the badab war campaign book Warlock, if for some reason it doesnt work just go google search "badab war campaign book BoLS"


Thanks alot.



KhainiteAssassin said:


> Im tempted to get that huron model, and mess with the lion head to make it a wolf head and use it as a SW wolf lord


And they call me a heretic :laugh:.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Warlock in Training said:


> 1) The Hounds of Huron show Huron has a Captain and Bike heavy company, so I think its safe to assume Bikes would be good to add.


Korsarro Khan is the best biker full stop you could use to run a list based around bikes. Even just taking him on Moondrakkan will give you bikes as core. Personally, I only take Moondrakkan because of the killer command squad, but I can't combine that Command Squad with a second HQ - if you're set on taking Huron, it might be best not to look at Captain on Bikes. 

Either way, Korsarro is a nasty character to lead a Lightning Claw Terminator Squad in a Land Raider.



> 2) Most Fluff has Termies in Huron forces hitting the hardest targets or causing distractions. In orbital ship to ship battle that Huron excells at makes use of Termies.


Assault Terminators should be pretty good then.



> 3) The Termie Huron model from Forgeworld will definatly be added, but as what tho... Captain, Chapter Master, a SC from one of the loyaltist Dexes.


No easy way to say this, even as a dedicated "I-hate-knob-can-he'stan" member, but Vulcan is the best. He has a 2+/3++, Relic Blade, Heavy Flamer, and Digital Weapons, so his Terminator Armour, LClaw, and Heavy Flamer is accounted for within the rules. Assault Terminators will benefit from the MC'd THammers. He also only takes up 1 slot rather than 2 as a Terminator.

Personally, though, if you're going for an ambushing army, it might be worth looking at:

Vulkan
Kor'Sarro

Assault Terms
Land Raider (any variant, suggest Crusader, or Standard MkV)

Tacs
Razors
Tacs
Razor
Tacs
Razor
Tacs
Rhino
Tacs
Rhino

Bikes
Speeders
Speeders

I'm not sure on points, but that way, you have the Heavy Weaponry from the LR, Razors, and CS'd Tacticals, Speeders to take out fast vehicles, and the Rhino Marines to take on Objectives at the end. Bikers have a heavy payload for a small cost - you can get a MM, 2x Melta and a Combi Melta for 195pts with Relentless and T4(5) 3+.

And the Terminators? FCing LC's = 20 S5 Rerolls to wound, 4 S7 with 1 reroll to wound, and 5 S5 causing Instant Death on one target.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Holy shit Vaz, I love that set up. Real quick Question, If I take the Khan on a bike, does that allow me to take Bikes as Troops? Also Vulcans rules allow Khans Outflank rules, or is it one or the other. 

As for He'stan stats and rules is PERFECT for the Huron Model. Fukin sweet deal. Thanks a ton. + Rep for the time to put that together.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Warlock in Training said:


> Real quick Question, If I take the Khan on a bike, does that allow me to take Bikes as Troops? Also Vulcans rules allow Khans Outflank rules, or is it one or the other.


Bikes become Troops if Khan rides his Bike, yes.

You'll need to choose which character's Chapter Tactics to use each time, so it'll either be master-crafted armory or Outflank.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Not to worry.

The thing with Chapter Tactics is that you must choose one or the other.

If you take Kor'Sarro's Outflank, then you cannot take TL Meltas etc, as both must mean you give up Combat Tactics. Obviously, you can choose before you play depending on what's best for the results of course - but I think considering the background fluff, then Outflank is better. Personally, I run Khan myself, (on a bike), but I rarely take Outflank for competitive gaming in any case.

Taking Khan on his bike allows bikes to be taken as troops, yes, although that would mean he could not be transported on the Land Raider (and FC LC Terminators with Frag Grenades are rather a naughty combo).

Always a pleasure. I'd considered starting an Astral Claws army myself, so had given it a fair bit of thought.

Huron himself has some tasty special rules (or long ones, including "Big Guns Never Tire" - Orbital Bombardment every turn, I hope), so I can say I'd happily play an Astral Claws army any day. Forge World units tend to be quite heavy in cost (Max Wiesemann for example), so they aren't all that dangerous. Either way, all the best. I can't wait to see Huron painted.


----------

